# Calgary barns??!!



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Be aware that many barns in western north America are closed because of the ehv 1 outbreak.
Sorry I can't help otherwise I don't know the area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

yes i have heard, but it has settled down alot so ill find out for sure before i go


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Maybe try this site? http://albertaequestrian.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
Or this one? http://www.albertahorseindustry.com/

I'm not from Alberta so I'm not much help aside from that. In BC we have a similar website and it's super helpful so hopefully this one is too.

ETA:
Here's an even better one http://www.findalbertastables.com/


----------

